# rock shox "Totem"



## road runner (13. August 2006)

Halli Hallo,

wollte wissen ob jemand weis ob es die Gabel so geben wird (180 mm und 40er Rohre) oder es vielleicht schon dieses Jahr zu kaufen gibt. Suche schon die ganze Zeit habe aber nichts offizielles gelesen.

Für Infos wäre ich dankbar.

gruss


----------



## MTB Maddin (13. August 2006)

benutz mal einfach die Suchfunktion des forums...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (14. August 2006)

Wir helfen mal 

Klick 1

Klick 2

Ansonsten einfach die Eurobike abwarten


----------



## road runner (15. August 2006)

Danke, hätte gedacht das man die Gabel vielleicht schon bei den Amys kaufen kann oder so.
Eurobike ist ja auch nicht mehr so lang hin.


----------



## decolocsta (14. September 2006)

Wüsste zwar nicht in welches Bike ich die hauen würde,
aber lecker ist die auf jeden Fall, denke auf jedenfall ne ganze Ecke
interessanter als Travis und konsorten, die 66 kann sich auch warm anziehen.
Jedoch ist dieses Azteken design ist etwas, hm, wie soll ich sagen zum:kotz:


----------



## sideshowbob (14. September 2006)

guckst du ebay! 
bereits käuflich zu erwerben:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270027173719


----------



## DirtKing (14. September 2006)

Hi,

Guckst du zum bleistift bei bike-components.de

Happy Trails!


----------



## BergabHeizer (14. September 2006)

Totem ist ab sofort lieferbar  und ich weiß auch schon wo ich sie reinbau hahahaha
gruß
bgh


----------



## cubey (14. September 2006)

Aber in "Klitzersilber" gefällt sie mir besser


----------



## road runner (15. September 2006)

ja jetzt kann man es endlich bestellen 
aber nun muss ich wieder warten bis die Liefertermine der neuen Bikes bekannt gegeben werden 

so ein scheiss


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. September 2006)

road runner schrieb:
			
		

> ja jetzt kann man es endlich bestellen



also Sportimport hat am 6.9. eine Liste mit sofort verfügbaren Rock Shox Gabeln rausgegeben. Da ist auch eine "Totem Mission Control" für VK 999Euros mit dabei. Sprich man kann die schon etwas länger bestellen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

